# Oops!



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Just like the inadvertent URL goofs posted here a while back 
(www.cummingfirstmethodist.com, www.penisland.net), the
attached logos and signs convey unfortunate meanings far
from the messages originally intended by their designers.

(Click on images to enlarge)


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

!rolling

What gets me is that not only did a graphic designer think these were a good idea, but so did the company owner, probably a few employees, the letterhead printing company and the sign company and no one questioned it!


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

!rolling :rolling: !rolling 
Oh man


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> !rolling
> 
> What gets me is that not only did a graphic designer think these were a good idea, but so did the company owner, probably a few employees, the letterhead printing company and the sign company and no one questioned it!


As a commercial printer... our policy is never, never, never question the customer's art.

You don't know how many times we've run something and thought it looked completely awful, and the customer comes in and says how much they love it!

If we were doing some of those ads that Nick pointed out, I might have tried to find a way to breach the subject.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

!rolling !rolling <cough> !rolling !rolling <thud - hit - the - floor> !rolling !rolling


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> As a commercial printer... our policy is never, never, never question the customer's art.
> 
> You don't know how many times we've run something and thought it looked completely awful, and the customer comes in and says how much they love it!
> 
> If we were doing some of those ads that Nick pointed out, I might have tried to find a way to breach the subject.


True, a friend of mine owns a commercial printing franchise and he tells me some stories of customer artwork blunders where he just has to bite his tongue... but those aberrations up there ^^^ are just inexcusable... I don't envy the printer's position.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> True, a friend of mine owns a commercial printing franchise and he tells me some stories of customer artwork blunders where he just has to bite his tongue... but those aberrations up there ^^^ are just inexcusable... I don't envy the printer's position.


Those are really bad up there! I can't believe that those actually got TO the printer without someone along the way saying "Wait a minute, this is borderline obscene!".

I actually had a customer once who came to pick up their job and didn't like the way it looked and didn't want to pay. I politely told her that we printed it just like she designed it and I was very sorry she didn't like it but there was nothing I could do. To which she responded "Well, why didn't you tell me that my design looked like crap!"


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Those are really bad up there! I can't believe that those actually got TO the printer without someone along the way saying "Wait a minute, this is borderline obscene!".
> 
> I actually had a customer once who came to pick up their job and didn't like the way it looked and didn't want to pay. I politely told her that we printed it just like she designed it and I was very sorry she didn't like it but there was nothing I could do. To which she responded "Well, why didn't you tell me that my design looked like crap!"


Yup, that's along same the line of the stories I've been told. And it puts you in a tough spot because you want to do right by the customer and keep your good name but you also don't want to eat the cost of a job because said customer is an idiot. :lol:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Stop flop and roll...

!rolling


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I had to come back and see them a second time, still just as funny and kind of scary too.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.arlingtonoptimist.org/images/APC.jpg
It appears they may have changed it. Note the logo at the top of the page here: 
http://www.arlpedcen.org/


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

You know some people really do have the best intentions, but at a certain point they need to take a step back and see the big picture, literally! WOW!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

!rolling


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> http://www.arlingtonoptimist.org/images/APC.jpg
> It appears they may have changed it. Note the logo at the top of the page here:
> http://www.arlpedcen.org/


That's probably a good thing...also, I couldn't help but notice
that their list of services has been shortened by one.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I found most of those some time ago when I googled "worst logo." I agree, in commercial printing you can never try to second guess your artists' intentions, but oh my word what some people think is pretty.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I found most of those some time ago when I googled "worst logo." I agree, in commercial printing you can never try to second guess your artists' intentions, *but oh my word what some people think is pretty.*


Aint that the truth, Stuart!


----------

